# Independent Trading Co. | IND4000 | Care Label



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

So i'm planning to start my winter collection, and hoodie blanks from Independent Trading Co. IND4000 is what I will be using. I'm planning to relabel the hoodie with my own tags and labels. Only problem is, i'm confused if I should put 100% Cotton on the care label, because the description said it has cotton/polyester blend. Only thing is, it doesn't say what percentage are they. 

Can I just put 100% Cotton on the care labels anyways? Since I want to use the same tags for future projects as well, to save money. Or I can't do that? Can someone help me please ASAP!! Thanks!


----------



## hoxie (Nov 3, 2012)

Worst case scenario: Someone with an allergy to polyester buys your shirt thinking it's 100% cotton, they have a severe reaction and have to be hospitalized. Guess who's going to be sued? Yep, you. 

I wouldn't risk it. Why not call Independent Trading, Co. and ask them?


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

Never lie about what the shirt is made of. You're just asking for a lawsuit.

It's like omitting an ingredient on a can of clam chowder.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

So I emailed them, and got this. Would like to share, just in case someone needs the information right away before they make labels. Instead of ordering a sample. This is only for the IND4000.

IND4000:
Solids – 70% cotton/30% Polyester
Camo’s – 75% C/25%P
Grey Heather, Gunmetal Heather, and Charcoal Heather – 52%C/48%P


----------



## SayWord (Feb 19, 2015)

I guess you're looking to make woven labels and sew them in? Remember that even though it is fleece that its still possible to screen print the labels in. You can also heat press your labels in. These won't last as long as woven labels but enable you to change them up more often, and make sure they indicate the right fabric content.

Also, the label is only really useful for when the customer is purchasing the shirt. If it fades a little after a few washes its not the end of the world.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

The law says the label should be permanently affixed to the product.
I find it a little bit "gray" to say that after a few washes who cares.
As a consumer, I care.
As a business, I care for the quality of my products.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree, as a consumer, sometimes it irritates me when I don't see the label anymore after a few washes. It also tells others on how the quality of my products. I did do the research on the screen print inside the hoodies, and actually if that worked great, it'll be better for saving money. But unfortunately, it's not a good look, when the hoodie's label is washed up within a few washes. 

So i'm going the woven label sewn in way. It's pricey, and honestly this whole winter collection is killing my pocket. But, I would rather do something more with quality, than have a crappy reputation.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 19, 2015)

ros74 said:


> The law says the label should be permanently affixed to the product.
> I find it a little bit "gray" to say that after a few washes who cares.
> As a consumer, I care.
> As a business, I care for the quality of my products.


In my opinion it does not take away from the quality of the garment. I am a consumer as well and have had multiple fleece garments that have had this type of print. For me I didn't care one bit if it faded after a few washes as long as the garment kept its fit and the outer decorations were of quality, this is only my opinion.

Personally I sew woven labels into my fleece, and screen print tags for t-shirts. Made2Mpress's original question was if it was OK to bend the rules a little and not show the actual fabric content. I think that correct fabric content is much more important than a lasting tag that has false information. Just my 2 cents.

The legit thing to do is to have woven labels with washing instructions and fabric content for each of your garments. Truth is, in the beginning that will be a very costly option if you plan to use only woven labels.


----------

